# How we did it



## muddermankc (Apr 6, 2009)

:thumbup:Hey whats up people. Now that everything is screwed up in this trade of ours i always think back to my good ol taping days. Me and a another guy would tape a house a week. We could do 15000 -17000 of rock a week and was makin pretty good money,50/50split. We would take turns getting the checks in each others names to even out the taxes.Most houses were knockdown ceilings,accoustic garage. We got extras for high entry,windows wrap,ugly master vaults,etc. We obviously werent the fastest but we always had a house waiting for us. We would tape out the walls first,then i would tape ceilings by myself while he put on bead. We used a banjo.We used metal bead with yellow mesh.Mesh on bead only. One day tape and bead,2 days fill,2 days finish. Load up the truck and go to shop friday morning,get check and new address. I think of all the times we would set and smoke and complain about everything.hangers,prices,wives,etc. Those were the days.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

muddermankc said:


> :thumbup:Hey whats up people. Now that everything is screwed up in this trade of ours i always think back to my good ol taping days. Me and a another guy would tape a house a week. We could do 15000 -17000 of rock a week and was makin pretty good money,50/50split. We would take turns getting the checks in each others names to even out the taxes.Most houses were knockdown ceilings,accoustic garage. We got extras for high entry,windows wrap,ugly master vaults,etc. We obviously werent the fastest but we always had a house waiting for us. We would tape out the walls first,then i would tape ceilings by myself while he put on bead. We used a banjo.We used metal bead with yellow mesh.Mesh on bead only. One day tape and bead,2 days fill,2 days finish. Load up the truck and go to shop friday morning,get check and new address. I think of all the times we would set and smoke and complain about everything.hangers,prices,wives,etc. Those were the days.


Thanks man, really takes me back


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc. (Oct 31, 2008)

I remember the days where I would be complaining about having too many jobs to staff and schedule.

Things were too close together, we need more hangers, more finishers, blah blah....


now, i wish there WERE jobs to schedule and complain about!! hah!


----------



## phoney2 (Jan 20, 2010)

my jobs are getting smaller and smaller and scarce not to much out there


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Custom Drywall Svc. said:


> I remember the days where I would be complaining about having too many jobs to staff and schedule.
> 
> Things were too close together, we need more hangers, more finishers, blah blah....
> 
> ...


Yea I remember 4-5 years ago, every finishing crew would have 2 helpers out of 5 on a job. It was a great time to learn finishing hands on. There was such a need for finishers, I remember bring people to my house just to teach them how to hold a knife/pan, and do touch ups on the walls. 1 day training, and the next day there where there working for me, while I was geting t&m.


----------

